# Hemp Oil Soap



## coconutoliveallergyp (May 7, 2021)

I came across a website in the UK that sells pure Hemp Oil soap (saponified hemp oil and water, nothing else, Hemp Oil Soap Wash (naturally antimicrobial) for hand washing, scrubbing nails and exfoliating - Natural Spa Supplies).

Anyone know other websites that sell exactly this product? just plain saponified hemp oil. I have never tried hemp oil soap so I am curious about it.


----------



## earlene (May 8, 2021)

I do not, but going by the ingredient list it is easily reproducible:

Ingredients per the website:  Cannabis sativa oil, aqua, potassium hydroxide 

It is a liquid soap made with Hemp Oil (Cannabis sativa _seed_ oil), Water and KOH (potassium hydroxide).

It appears that it is being sold not fully diluted, but as a paste (the first stage of making LS).

You could also make a 100% hemp oil bar soap if you use NaOH instead of KOH.  Either way would result in a single oil soap (hemp oil soap.)

Hemp oil is very similar in it's Fatty Acid Profile to Grapeseed oil, so perhaps your skin would like it.  Both make soft-ish bar soaps that are prone to wearing away quickly in use, and are prone to a short shelf-life due to the high Linoleic content and being prone to rancidity.  Although grapeseed oil soap is be a tad harder than Hemp seed oil soap.  I have made both.  My recommendation would be to set your lye calculator setting to Zero to 1% SF (Super Fat) to avoid having too much free oil in the soap that can go rancid.

So my question is, when you say your skin likes grapeseed oil, is that straight oil or after saponification, as in soap made from only grapeseed oil, lye and water?  If the latter, then I think hemp oil soap would likely be another option.

If the former and you want to try it out straight on your skin first, Hemp Seed Oil is often sold at places like Whole Foods and some other Health Food Stores, also online from various soap supply vendors as well as Amazon.
Even Walmart sells it.  

But to find the best price, I would recommend some online shopping around ahead of time.  I would also recommend buying a small bottle to start for testing purposes.

For price comparisons:  
Walmart Hemp Seed Oil
Nutriva Hemp Seed Oil
Camden-Grey Hemp Seed Oil
Whole Foods Hemp Seed Oil
Piping Rock Hemp Seed Oil (25% off sale for 30 more minutes)


----------



## coconutoliveallergyp (May 8, 2021)

Yeah it's looking like I'll have to get into making my own. Thanks for these suggestions. I have a local store in my neighborhood that sells hemp seed oil. I bought it more than 10 years ago from there, but I'm not sure if they still have it. I do notice how hemp seed oil has boomed in terms of popularity since then. And now there's CBD everywhere.

And yes, my skin likes grapeseed oil itself straight. I have never tried a saponified grapeseed oil but I wish I could just to see how it would work.


----------



## Babyshoes (May 8, 2021)

coconutoliveallergyp said:


> Yeah it's looking like I'll have to get into making my own. Thanks for these suggestions. I have a local store in my neighborhood that sells hemp seed oil. I bought it more than 10 years ago from there, but I'm not sure if they still have it. I do notice how hemp seed oil has boomed in terms of popularity since then. And now there's CBD everywhere.
> 
> And yes, my skin likes grapeseed oil itself straight. I have never tried a saponified grapeseed oil but I wish I could just to see how it would work.



I know it can be intimidating to make your own, but it needn't be scary or expensive to get started. People are usually scared of using lye, and you absolutely need to respect it, but don't fear it. Start with a very small batch, see how your skin reacts, and go from there.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 8, 2021)

Babyshoes said:


> I know it can be intimidating to make your own, but it needn't be scary or expensive to get started. People are usually scared of using lye, and you absolutely need to respect it, but don't fear it.


So true! The ONLY thing to fear is once you try making your own soap, you may be hooked forever! That's the downside. The upside, is the hundreds of soapmakers on this forum and elsewhere who will warmly welcome you to the addiction!  



earlene said:


> Ingredients per the website: _Cannabis sativa oil, aqua, potassium hydroxide_
> 
> It is a liquid soap made with Hemp Oil (Cannabis sativa _seed_ oil), Water and KOH (potassium hydroxide). It appears that it is not fully diluted, but as _a paste_ (the first stage of making LS).


I've done that!   Just recently. It's called "Groene Zeep" *Green Beldi* soap.
My Ingredients: _Hemp Oil, Flaxseed Oil, Castor Oil_. I have some languishing in the laundry room. I'd be happy to send some to you try, for the cost of shipping. PM me your snail mail addy if interested. Here's a pic:











The pic doesn't show it, but it's translucent, not opaque like hard bars.




Oodles of lather. Rinses clean with no soap residue left on the skin.


----------

